# Alternatives to Meltavets?



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

I've been brainstorming some 500 point IG armies, and to add variety, I'd like to add some variety to the traditional 2 Meltavets + CCS list. Now, what would be some good alternatives to this build? Maybe a squad of Plasma Grenadier Vets and a squad of Vets with Grenade Launchers? Can anyone help?


----------



## Soldado1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lord Solar Macharius said:


> I've been brainstorming some 500 point IG armies, and to add variety, I'd like to add some variety to the traditional 2 Meltavets + CCS list. Now, what would be some good alternatives to this build? Maybe a squad of Plasma Grenadier Vets and a squad of Vets with Grenade Launchers? Can anyone help?


I normally use grenade launchers for my veterans. The grenade launchers give me versatility. Use blasts or if that isn't working for you pepper your enemy with krak grenades. You can attack light vehicles and tanks from the sides or rear. You save 2-3 times the points over plasma and melta guns and with that i use those points to give my veterans the grenadiers doctrine upgrade.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

the competitive alternative to meltavets are plasmavets. after that its prolly taking a platoon.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Your answer is Plasma Vets, although I would say that Plasma Vets aren't an 'alternative' to anything in 6th Ed...they're a standalone all-round competitive choice now.

Vets should have Melta or Plasma Weaponry only because IG need their best BS - skilled Infantry to use the most efficient guns....leave a mediocre gun like GL's for standard Guardsmen, and Flamers as well (not that they're mediocre).


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

If you are looking for an alternative to the whole vets thing then at the points level you describe then it comes down to a platoon. Now I have had no experience with 6th so this advice is based on 5th. Static I would go with a 20man powerblob with plasma guns and a commisar and a hw squad with autocannons. The pcs would also carry a hw in this configuration. If you still want to go semi mobile then a flamer pcs in a chimera and 2 inf squads with plasma and/or ac's in chimeras. It is nowhere near as efficient but it is far more survivable. Once again this is based on 5th. Thing is platoons can start to get expensive once you start tooling them up.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

:goodpost: Nail on head as far as a non-Vet route goes.

I used Plasma Guns a lot in 5th Ed and 6th just makes them more efficient, plus the all-Flamer PCS is also even more godly.

All said though, don't go replacing all Melta from a list, it's still the weapon of choice to take out the higher AV targets...it's just that other weaponry is now just as viable because of Glancing


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

In that case the PCS might get good use out of the plasmaguns too. Depending on the type of army faced.


----------

